# Chihuahua Wardrobe (finally finished!)



## guccigrande

I am so pleased that we FINALLY got round to finishing the wardrobe.
I am quite pleased with myself because it was my 1st DIY project with wood and I actually did 90% of the work all by myself. Hubby mainly did the drilling and the screws because I just can't hold that drill still! (believe me I tried!)
There is a lot of room for improvement, but I think for a first timer I did ok.
So here is the finished project!

































And the bottom is for all their toys for the moment, but my next DIY project will be making them a nice toy box/ place for the beds they are not using atm , but for the time being, this will have to do.


----------



## pigeonsheep

wowwww!!! i love it!  its so cute and pink and look at all those perdi clothes, toys, cars on top LOL and bags :lol:


----------



## angelkookie

*nice*

very nice . 

my hubby sort the pic and said no to me .lol
:foxes15:

give me time i thought lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom

great closet--I see it seems to be a walk-in to the toy section! LOL!
you did a great job and I love the color :love7:


----------



## DKT113

I am thinking we might need to find you a CAA Group (Chihuahua Accessories Anonymous  )

You did a great job with that!


----------



## LittleLuxie

Lovely!!! Where did you get the garment bags for the clothes???


----------



## CHITheresa

Oh my I love love love it, I will defiantly have my husband make one for me (oh I mean Amberleah) lol....


----------



## ChiLaLa

WOW that is one spoiled chihuahua lol !


----------



## ~LS~

I think I just drooled a little...I'm just kidding, I drooled A LOT!!! haha
That is the coolest thing ever, the fact that your hubby and you came
together and did this is so awesome. I absolutely love it! And I'm oh so
jealous of your carriers, they are gorgeous! And DKT113 is right you need
to join CAA, they offer people like you and I help, thanks to their help I'm
on the road to recovery right now...first I need to buy another carrier. haha!


----------



## Adrienne

that is SO cute!!!!! i love how that can just walk up to the toys!!!


----------



## jesuschick

So beautiful! NICELY done! You should feel so accomplished.


----------



## AllaboutEve

Wow that's amazing!! You did s fantastic job!! Can't believe how much stiff your babes hve


----------



## qtchi

That is a fantastic wardrobe.


----------



## Christabelle

You did a great job! Very impressive!

I'm jealous of all the carriers, clothes and toys too by the way!!


----------



## quinnandleah

That is awesome. I think I'll be needing a whole room if I get that much stuff for my 4.


----------



## rms3402

WOW!!!!!!!! You did such a GREAT job and they have soooooooo many things!! I'm definitely jealous. I love your bags also!


----------



## Princesschi

I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## lynx8456

You did a fantastic job ...love the clothes and all the toys. Our dogs appear to be deprived in comparison to all of the toys, clothes, beds and carriers yours have. 

BTW my husband really wants to know where you got the car beds...he loves them. It will be something we want to get for our dogs when we move this year.


----------



## mrsb

wow amazing! I wish I could get pixie all those things! Everythings gorgeous! xxx


----------



## guccigrande

pigeonsheep said:


> wowwww!!! i love it!  its so cute and pink and look at all those perdi clothes, toys, cars on top LOL and bags :lol:


thank you



angelkookie said:


> very nice .
> my hubby sort the pic and said no to me .lol
> :foxes15:
> give me time i thought lol


Thank you! I am sure you can make him come around the idea



Jerry'sMom said:


> great closet--I see it seems to be a walk-in to the toy section! LOL!
> you did a great job and I love the color :love7:


Thank you! Gucci thinks he is too manly to have his clothes in a pink closet, but he was outnumbered by the girls LOL



DKT113 said:


> I am thinking we might need to find you a CAA Group (Chihuahua Accessories Anonymous  )
> You did a great job with that!


That is what hubby tells me every day! 
I am a bit of a shopaholic, i know i need help lol



LittleLuxie said:


> Lovely!!! Where did you get the garment bags for the clothes???


The garment bags came with the juicy couture outfits, didn't buy them separately



CHITheresa said:


> Oh my I love love love it, I will defiantly have my husband make one for me (oh I mean Amberleah) lol....


You should have him make 2 then so you and amberleah don't argue with who gets more space to hang their stuff in!



ChiLaLa said:


> WOW that is one spoiled chihuahua lol !


Thank you! Well technically that is 2 chihuahuas and a pomeranian but I do realize it is a tad excessive


----------



## guccigrande

~LS~ said:


> I think I just drooled a little...I'm just kidding, I drooled A LOT!!! haha
> That is the coolest thing ever, the fact that your hubby and you came
> together and did this is so awesome. I absolutely love it! And I'm oh so
> jealous of your carriers, they are gorgeous! And DKT113 is right you need
> to join CAA, they offer people like you and I help, thanks to their help I'm
> on the road to recovery right now...first I need to buy another carrier. haha!


Thank you very much indeed 
If they do make a CAA group, I will make sure I am the first person to sign up LOL
That being said... I wouldn't mind a new carrier myself hehe



Adrienne said:


> that is SO cute!!!!! i love how that can just walk up to the toys!!!


Thank you! Well that is the idea for the time being, but I really need to get the toys out of there because I have more carriers and clothes to put in the bottom of the closet so once I make them their toybox, I will take the toys out of there. They love it at the moment though! Ever couple of minutes you hear a new squeak from a new toy they have taken out lol



jesuschick said:


> So beautiful! NICELY done! You should feel so accomplished.


Thank you! I do feel quite proud of myself actually! I got to use a jigsaw for the first time to cut all the bits of wood and that was actually really fun, plus I did a much better job at it than hubby so he left it all to me haha! 



AllaboutEve said:


> Wow that's amazing!! You did s fantastic job!! Can't believe how much stiff your babes hve


Thank you! I do like buying things for my wee ones



qtchi said:


> That is a fantastic wardrobe.


Thank you very much 



Christabelle said:


> You did a great job! Very impressive!
> I'm jealous of all the carriers, clothes and toys too by the way!!


Thank you very much sweety



quinnandleah said:


> That is awesome. I think I'll be needing a whole room if I get that much stuff for my 4.


LOL well funnily enough they do have their own room in our house which is where the wardrobe is. I will post some pics of it later when I get a chance



rms3402 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! You did such a GREAT job and they have soooooooo many things!! I'm definitely jealous. I love your bags also!


Thank you! 
I do like carrier bags and so does Prada, she walks for max 30 min and then will sit still and not move unless she is carried LOL




Princesschi said:


> I absolutely love it!!!


Thank you hon!



lynx8456 said:


> You did a fantastic job ...love the clothes and all the toys. Our dogs appear to be deprived in comparison to all of the toys, clothes, beds and carriers yours have.
> BTW my husband really wants to know where you got the car beds...he loves them. It will be something we want to get for our dogs when we move this year.


Thank you!
Well trust me my hubby feels very deprived too. He always complains about the dogs having more things than he does, but he can go buy himself things if he is so bothered, doesn't need me LOL
The car beds are the 'furrari' 'furcedes' and 'barkswagon' from haute diggity dog
I bought the furcedes from g.w little and the other 2 from the haute diggity dog's website itself



mrsb said:


> wow amazing! I wish I could get pixie all those things! Everythings gorgeous! xxx


Thank you :daisy:


----------



## Blue Chi

Oh my word! Most PEOPLE don't even have a wardrobe that nice. Awesome!


----------



## ~LS~

I wasn't going to ask...but I just can't help but wonder...are your carriers authentic or copies?
I imagine the real ones aren't cheap, but honestly nothing beats the look, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup

That is too awesome! I love all your carriers. I have a carrier love because audrey is a service dog so I use carriers alot. Im always wanting new one, it drives my husband nuts. But that wardrobe armoire is so neat!


----------



## guccigrande

Blue Chi said:


> Oh my word! Most PEOPLE don't even have a wardrobe that nice. Awesome!


Thank you  I only want the best for my wee ones



~LS~ said:


> I wasn't going to ask...but I just can't help but wonder...are your carriers authentic or copies?
> I imagine the real ones aren't cheap, but honestly nothing beats the look, they are gorgeous!!!


The Juicy couture one is authentic, the rest are I am afraid replicas 
If they were authentic they would be at least $1000 each I would have thought.
The replicas were only $100-150 each, meaning that I can have more of them for the same price LOL




Audreybabypup said:


> That is too awesome! I love all your carriers. I have a carrier love because audrey is a service dog so I use carriers alot. Im always wanting new one, it drives my husband nuts. But that wardrobe armoire is so neat!


Thank you!
I am glad to meet a fellow carrier bag hoarder lol
I have some other cute carriers too, but they aren't in the photo.
I like collecting them I guess, but only really ever use the ones that are comfortable for the dogs more often


----------



## hershey109

That is impressive!! Very well organized, and nice stuff (and plenty!) I'm jealous!! :-D


----------



## macster

Ow my, that is quite the collection!!


----------



## ~LS~

Gucci I beg you give me the link to these bags! Pretty please! I adore them!


----------



## elaina

wow, i love it all !!!


----------



## guccigrande

hershey109 said:


> That is impressive!! Very well organized, and nice stuff (and plenty!) I'm jealous!! :-D


Thank you!
I did think it was about time to organize their room. They have so many things without a place to put it so it was always a huge clutter.
I just need to buy/make a couple of other bits of storage for them and the room will look neat and tidy!



macster said:


> Ow my, that is quite the collection!!


Thank you  



~LS~ said:


> Gucci I beg you give me the link to these bags! Pretty please! I adore them!


I did buy some of them a while back so I am not sure if they still have them all in stock
But here's the link for u 
Diva Dogz Boutique Designer Dog Clothing And accessories
I think you should totally buy the 'Chanel' carrier for Chanel!!!



elaina said:


> wow, i love it all !!!


Thank you!


----------



## pigeonsheep

hey gucci i couldnt help but to check out that carrier and see if they have it in the us. which they do and i also found a buttload of brand name inspired doggy carriers! just sharin 

Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Juicy and Burberry Dog Carriers


----------



## pigeonsheep

im definitely in love with the juicy couture fancy carrier....arghhhhh! wonder how big they are tho


----------



## guccigrande

Yeah I know that website too 
I wasn't sure if you needed a UK or US link 
If you look on blingbling poochies homepage you see a photo of Prada and Gucci in a LV carrier LOL
dog and puppy designer luxury clothes collars Louis Vuitton dog clothes, Louis Vuitton dog collars, Juicy Couture dog clothes, Coach , Burberry dog clothes, Chanel, Christian Dior designer inspired pet clothes, replica Louis Vuitton dog collars









There is also an Australian website that stocks the carriers in case any one needs one
Best Dressed Pets

Some of the carriers are out of stock there too, which is a shame
The nice ones always sell out so fast! Sometimes by the time I get to open their email news letters advertising their new stock they are already sold out


----------



## pigeonsheep

awwww yea i loved the 7 star one! oh well. hows the quality?? i just emailed them askin the size of the juicy, do u happen to know it? lol. oh yea i saw the pic before and was thinkin hey her name is gucci too lmaoooo


----------



## guccigrande

pigeonsheep said:


> awwww yea i loved the 7 star one! oh well. hows the quality?? i just emailed them askin the size of the juicy, do u happen to know it? lol. oh yea i saw the pic before and was thinkin hey her name is gucci too lmaoooo


Yeah I was too late to buy the 7* coach one, they also used to have a 7* LV one which I never got a chance to buy  But I have been pretty swift at catching all the other carriers I wanted.

I will take a photo with a can or something next to the carrier so you can guesstimate the size.

The box looking ones are quite big, I usually put 2 or even 3 of my babies in them
They are a bit heavier too
The tote ones and the ones that look like the juicy carrier you like are much smaller, but I can still fit 2 of my chis in them comfortably 
They are much lighter too

In general I think the qualities are good, I have no problems with any I have bought


Give me 10 min I'll upload u a picture


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow i cant wait for the pic!!! *excited* ur a doll, thank u so much for takin the time. im goin crazy on fb rite now with people commentin and sharin the link hehe. i think the box ones were cute but it doesnt match my style at all o.o i need sumthin with a curve of some sort haha!


----------



## guccigrande

Ok here you go 
As soon as I put the carrier on the floor Prada and Gucci tried to jump in it LOL
I hope this helps, all their sizes are standard so the juicy carrier u want will be the same size


----------



## pigeonsheep

bahahaha coconut milk! thankie it helps loads. i love the quality! startin to love this bag too haha! do u happen to know the width? is standard like 15inches? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## pigeonsheep

holy moly i just saw that one on the sitem thats 18 inches?


----------



## guccigrande

pigeonsheep said:


> bahahaha coconut milk! thankie it helps loads. i love the quality! startin to love this bag too haha! do u happen to know the width? is standard like 15inches? sorry for all the questions!


LOL
Well we don't really do canned food in our home, so pretty much the only can I could find was coconut milk I use to make Thai curries hahaha!

I just measured the width and it is around 18cm


----------



## pigeonsheep

bahahaha! i thought u ran away from me cu i had so kany questions and found me annoyin  but yay ur here! so i converted it in google and it said 7 inches. width....hmm mebbe u measured the side? do they go by the word length then? like how long the bag is lol...im sorry!  i have a international slogan barrier lol...not too familiar with them


----------



## elaina

i want one of those carriers, but i better stop looking. i have so many already, and i dont use them very often


----------



## *Princess*

i want a pink car bed for my girls!! only ever seen the black one or a blue one.

fantastic job!


----------



## guccigrande

pigeonsheep said:


> bahahaha! i thought u ran away from me cu i had so kany questions and found me annoyin  but yay ur here! so i converted it in google and it said 7 inches. width....hmm mebbe u measured the side? do they go by the word length then? like how long the bag is lol...im sorry!  i have a international slogan barrier lol...not too familiar with them


LOL no didn't run away!
Just went out to do some food shopping (weekends is the only time I get to do anything these days and I was even working this saturday!)
anyways, the length as far as my measurements go is around 46cm.



elaina said:


> i want one of those carriers, but i better stop looking. i have so many already, and i dont use them very often


My motto is 'One can never have too many things' and unfortunately for my pocket that includes carriers



*Princess* said:


> i want a pink car bed for my girls!! only ever seen the black one or a blue one.
> fantastic job!


The pink one is quite cute 
here's a link if you want to buy one 
Pink Princess Bed


----------



## pigeonsheep

thank u! mmmm food ahoppin is my favo subject, got nethin good?


----------



## ~LS~

WOW thank you ladies for the links, 
they'll keep me busy for awhile! 
I appreciate it!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> WOW thank you ladies for the links,
> they'll keep me busy for awhile!
> I appreciate it!!!


lol! wooooopp who knew browsin for dog carriers can be so much fun and work rofl


----------



## guccigrande

pigeonsheep said:


> thank u! mmmm food ahoppin is my favo subject, got nethin good?


Bought some filo pastry and stuffed it with mushrooms, onions, chicken, sweetcorn, garlic, cheese, tomato puree and last but not least some of my favorite spices. Turned out quite yummy actually



~LS~ said:


> WOW thank you ladies for the links,
> they'll keep me busy for awhile!
> I appreciate it!!!



No problem! Happy shopping!


----------



## woodard2009

Love it!! You did a great job! FYI--I bought a couple of these and put them in my chifferobe to hang collars on:
IKEA BASTIS New Dog Leash Hook Hanger a Dog Tail RED | eBay


----------



## guccigrande

woodard2009 said:


> Love it!! You did a great job! FYI--I bought a couple of these and put them in my chifferobe to hang collars on:
> IKEA BASTIS New Dog Leash Hook Hanger a Dog Tail RED | eBay


Haha! Omg! that is so cute!
I have already put some leash hangers on the top doors, I might use the one you sent for the bottom doors
I think I will have to paint it though, or does it come in a different color?


----------



## woodard2009

Oh yea! They come in different colors, but I guess you could paint them too. I had to have them, (so cute) I got pink. They'd look really cute on the doors or even the outside of the wardrobe if you wanted.


----------



## Christabelle

woodard2009 said:


> Oh yea! They come in different colors, but I guess you could paint them too. I had to have them, (so cute) I got pink. They'd look really cute on the doors or even the outside of the wardrobe if you wanted.


You could totally paint or "bling" them up and just use them for decorations,
they are so cute!


----------



## Wawies

*love it! ive never seen one like it!*


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy

did you build that or did you buy it??? it is amazingg :]


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas

I looked at those links you ladies posted, but I didn't see any of the designer bags on there =( I looked under the carriers tab, am I looking in the wrong place


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Omg..... That's AMAZING!! Lol. I suddenly feel a lot better about buying clothes for Rolo! Well done you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Luvmywinnie

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie

I think I just drooled a little too ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sakyurek

Wow I love it You have really good stuff in there too


----------



## Jayda

Wow, how lovely. I am still a new chi mom having had Lady since last May and Prince since October......if I don't get off this board I now see where this is all going! Seriously love your organization and love the pink. I need to show my hubby this... He freaked when I ordered blue and pink doggie hangers!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I wouldn't have known you'd made it if you hadn't said, it's very good!


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## guccigrande

Thank you every one :daisy:
We made the wardrobe a while back now, but I think it is a must have with all the stuff I had lying around. In our new home we are planning to make and put some shelves up on the walls as well to keep things a bit more organised in their room. I'll post pics whenever that happens.



Chihuahua Mommy said:


> did you build that or did you buy it??? it is amazingg :]


My hubby and I built that. It wasn't too hard actually, you should give it a go 



Tara & Ruffio said:


> I looked at those links you ladies posted, but I didn't see any of the designer bags on there =( I looked under the carriers tab, am I looking in the wrong place


I think they all got in trouble for selling knock offs LOL
try ebay, people list them on there every now and again



Rolo'sMummy said:


> Omg..... That's AMAZING!! Lol. I suddenly feel a lot better about buying clothes for Rolo! Well done you!
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Hehe! Glad it makes you feel better 



Jayda said:


> Wow, how lovely. I am still a new chi mom having had Lady since last May and Prince since October......if I don't get off this board I now see where this is all going! Seriously love your organization and love the pink. I need to show my hubby this... He freaked when I ordered blue and pink doggie hangers!
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


LOL! I know, I started off with a few coats and hangers and now I have turned into the 'koo-koo dog lady' hehe
My hubby has just learned to live with it



Buildthemskywards said:


> I wouldn't have known you'd made it if you hadn't said, it's very good!


Thank you!


----------



## BellsMommy22

Wow! I'm jealous! That came out great! You have some very spoiled Chi's by the looks of it!


----------



## Huly

Great job! Looks awesome!


----------

